# Help me EQ low tuned guitars!



## Arcadiagrooves (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, currently i am tracking a song and the guitars just sound like complete mud at the moment . 

From low to high my guitar is tuned to F# C G C F A D

Are there specific frequencies i need to boost or cut to get a better/thicker/clearer sound?

Thanks!


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jul 11, 2011)

if it's anywhere near drop g sharp or below it would need more mids and less bass. the low tuning seems to make an effect where it reacts with the natural bass within the gauge of your strings. i noticed that as well, but i have never messed with f sharp, so good luck...maybe i helped a little, who knows...


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Jul 11, 2011)

Try a low cut and just remove enough low end to where it gets rid of the mud, but just enough low end to still have a full bodied sound. You could also turn down the bass on your amp and boost the mids. And then use a bit of compression (Most likely a multi-band comp) to even everything out, but not too much. Hope this helps man


----------



## Arcadiagrooves (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say it depends on what you're recording. What guitar is it, which pickups are in it, what strings do you use in the low end, what do you plug into?

You should be able to get a decent tight tone before introducing any eq at all.


----------



## btfsam (Jul 12, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> I would say it depends on what you're recording. What guitar is it, which pickups are in it, what strings do you use in the low end, what do you plug into?
> 
> You should be able to get a decent tight tone before introducing any eq at all.



pretty much this.


----------



## Racerdeth (Jul 13, 2011)

Try and calm the lows down before the signal hits the amp, that way the gain stage is chunkier and attackier and you can add a bit of fullness with the bass knob- this is why it's generally recommended to put a tubescreamer in front of a recto, as the bass rolloff and mid hump are perfect for this application. 

Actually in the mix, sculpting some space for other instruments and calming unpredictable freqs is key, so multiband comp on the low mids, high pass at60hz, low pass at 10-11k, the rest is just thinking where the other stuff you want to hear in the spectrum is and cutting to leave a little space. With recording and mixing it's all about context.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 13, 2011)

Racerdeth said:


> Try and calm the lows down before the signal hits the amp, that way the gain stage is chunkier and attackier and you can add a bit of fullness with the bass knob- this is why it's generally recommended to put a tubescreamer in front of a recto, as the bass rolloff and mid hump are perfect for this application.



This.

Also, if you're using software guitar effects, use a simple EQ before the amp. I find it helps even more. Take out the highs beforehand to get a clearer sound. (imo)


----------



## Arcadiagrooves (Jul 14, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> I would say it depends on what you're recording. What guitar is it, which pickups are in it, what strings do you use in the low end, what do you plug into?
> 
> You should be able to get a decent tight tone before introducing any eq at all.



I think this might be the problem. I'm using a RGA7 with the stock pups and there pretty horrible. Maybe better pickups and a thicker string gauge will help.


----------



## fleshwoodsteel (Jul 15, 2011)

For guitars I'll put a high pass as high as 80-85hz depending on your guitar, which leaves a little more room for the bass to handle the low end, but leaves my mids present. That low a tuning can create flubbyness in the low end that will turn to muck, especially if you're quad tracking the guitars.

Here is the best advice I have used on a consistent basis for Mixing Metal

There is a good section in the middle on guitar eq.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jul 15, 2011)

remember about the bass guitar!
your guitars can sound like shit alone, but in the mix with bass/drums - they can kill! 
if you've got a decent bass - hp guitars highly (80-95hz) and fill this area with crushing bass tone 
You'll see how much power your guitars have now


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 15, 2011)

fleshwoodsteel said:


> For guitars I'll put a high pass as high as 80-85hz depending on your guitar, which leaves a little more room for the bass to handle the low end, but leaves my mids present. That low a tuning can create flubbyness in the low end that will turn to muck, especially if you're quad tracking the guitars.
> 
> Here is the best advice I have used on a consistent basis for Mixing Metal
> 
> There is a good section in the middle on guitar eq.





HollowmanPL said:


> remember about the bass guitar!
> your guitars can sound like shit alone, but in the mix with bass/drums - they can kill!
> if you've got a decent bass - hp guitars highly (80-95hz) and fill this area with crushing bass tone
> You'll see how much power your guitars have now





Don't pass your fundamentals. Find our where's the lowest frequency you're going to play and high pass from there (or 5hz down from there). There are frequency charts everywhere in the internet so I won't find them for you, BUT I'm pretty sure that the lowest note you're going to play is way below 90hz. It's a low F# afterall!

I second EQ'ing lows before amp or at least (or better) before cabinet. What's done can't be undone, but if you undone before it is done... well you get the point.

I guess broadband EQ'ing (if used, I wouldn't) would just go a step lower as you play a step (or few) lower. Low pass shouldn't change as you go lower as you still have those few overtones up there.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 19, 2011)

The biggest thing for low tuned guitars is gain. Use as little as you can, without loosing the feel/sound you want.


----------

